# Been a while!



## Tool46 (Nov 26, 2006)

So sorry its been so long! Well i have alot of updates dont think i couls explain them all.  But im much happier with the setup now.  Here a few pics.  This room is pumping them out faster than i can keep up with.  Let me know what you think


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 26, 2006)

I especially like the first pic... looks like some kind of purple


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

Tool46 said:
			
		

> So sorry its been so long! Well i have alot of updates dont think i couls explain them all. But im much happier with the setup now. Here a few pics. This room is pumping them out faster than i can keep up with. Let me know what you think


*Whats going on Tool46. Man i thought you ran away on us.   Everything is looking great man. You should post one of your bud shots in the BUD PIC OF THE MONTH contest. You got some beautiful ladies man.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=60903#post60903*


----------

